# Shift+D not working??



## silkstone (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi guys, i have a really strange problem on my Main rig.

Whenever i try to right a capital d, they keyboard does not respond to the shift+d input. All other key combinations are fine as far as i can tell. It's just the shift d combo.
any ideas

A second, unrelated problem, is related to the printer. It is hooked up to my main rig and shared across a network. Printing from any network computer is fine, it takes a few seconds.

But, on my main rig, when i try to print, it takes about 3 minutes for the print options screen to appear (in any application) and then another 4-5 minutes from pressing the print button to the printer actually printing and the program becoming responsive again (it hangs while waiting for the print job to be spooled)

Both are really strange problems, it may be a sign that i just need to re-install windows, but i'd rather not if possible.

Thanks


----------



## NanoTechSoldier (Mar 15, 2012)

Both Shift Keys..?? You Could Have The Wrong Keyboard Setup In OS etc.. US - UK etc

Have You Set Your Network Computer, Up As A Print Server..?? or

Have You Tried, Adding A WiFi Router, To The Printer (Using RJ45 To Router) & Having IP Addresses, Set For Your Computers MAC Addresses & Relaying To Another WifI Router Attached To Your Main Rig..??

Virus Scanned All Networked Drives..??

If All Else Fails.. You Should Have A Backup Of OS & Just Format Drives & Re-Install OS.. Shouldn't Take That Long... You're Using An Intel i5 2500k @ 4.4GHz..


----------



## silkstone (Mar 15, 2012)

Yea, both shift keys. They work with any other letter. I just cannot make a capital d.

e.g. i get: ABCdEF....... if i try to do shift + d, no input occurs.

My printer is set up as a shared printer attached to my main rig. It has no ethernet ports to set up that way, only usb 

I'm running kaspersky AV, i guess something could have gotten through, i'll run a full system scan.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 15, 2012)

Try un-installing/re-installing your keyboard driver in device manager.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 15, 2012)

If you select caps lock does it then do a capital D?


----------



## silkstone (Mar 15, 2012)

DRDNA said:


> If you select caps lock does it then do a capital D?



I just rebooted my system, as it's been running about 2 weeks without re-boot. Working now 

Weird problem, thanks for the responses.

AAARGGHHHH!!!

Now it has stopped working again!!!!

Caps lock doesn't work, nor does shift  

DDDDDDDDDD

oh, caps is working now, shift is not.

The problem is confusing the hell out of me. DDDDDDDDDD 

And now shift works.

Maybe i have a dodgy keyboard???

I'll try the drivers next


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow that is kind of weird...I would suspect the keyboard has damage on the circuit board but other than that I am at a loss.


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 15, 2012)

I'd try it out with another keyboard first.

Also run ccleaner, it does miracles 

Totally unrelated, and perhaps also irrelevant (apart from the uniqueness of the problem), occasionally I get issues with the forums having icons misplaced, or someone's avatar instead of the "quote" button for example. I don't know what's the cause since no one ever got these problems before, but ccleaner solves them.

Trying won't hurt.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 15, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> I'd try it out with another keyboard first.
> 
> Also run ccleaner, it does miracles
> 
> ...



Yeah that's because CCleaner is cleaning the web browsers cache.


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 15, 2012)

DRDNA said:


> Yeah that's because CCleaner is cleaning the web browsers cache.



Yes. I was thinking perhaps the OP's pc has some software or programs which affected the capital D and running ccleaner might clear it. 

Perhaps there is a special symbol on the D letter?
For example on my '3' letter I have the Euro symbol. But pressing Shift-3 gives me this: #
Pressing Alt-0-1-2-8 gives me the €.

Perhaps you're using the D for another command?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 15, 2012)

unplug the keyboard and replug it


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 15, 2012)

Try this out. 

I stand to be corrected but I guess that if it works fine the problem is with your keyboard whereas if you still get the error, the problem is with software or other settings in your pc.. (sorry if that wasn't too helpful  )

(You can change the language if you're using another one, I tried both English and Vietnamese myself and my 'D' using Shift-d appears correctly.)


----------



## silkstone (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks BP.

I'll try it as soon as it breaks again. I wasn;t working 5 mins ago, but now it is.

Everything is in standard US. No Vietnamese key programs and no macros.

Hmm..

Stopped working again, must be mechanical. Weird that shift works with every other key except 'd'

I have a spare keyboard somewhere. I'll have to dig it out and give that a go.

I tried the website, and while typing, it recognizes the left shift key + d being pressed atm, but when i try right shift, it recognises every key other than D.

It may just be the right shift key as i usually type without realising which shift i am using.

Edit - ok i unplugged it and replugged it in, and it's the same. guess i need a new KB


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 15, 2012)

Wonder if Shorting is the cause, btw this a USB keyboard or a PS/2 Keyboard



silkstone said:


> Thanks BP.
> 
> I'll try it as soon as it breaks again. I wasn;t working 5 mins ago, but now it is.
> 
> ...


----------



## silkstone (Mar 15, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Wonder if Shorting is the cause, btw this a USB keyboard or a PS/2 Keyboard



It's a ps/2 kb hooked up to a usb converter. I've only had this problem the last week, but it could be the fault of the adaptor i suppose.

ok, i puled out an old ps/2 kb from a box of junk and it appears this one works. I guess i need a new KB.

Very strange, i've heard of single keys failing, but never keys failing only in a combination.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 15, 2012)

silkstone said:


> It's a ps/2 kb hooked up to a usb converter. I've only had this problem the last week, but it could be the fault of the adaptor i suppose.



Your motherboard doesnt have a PS2 connector does it?


----------



## silkstone (Mar 15, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Your motherboard doesnt have a PS2 connector does it?



I just edited my above post as your came up. I'm not sure if it does. I use an adaptor + extender so i can get a decent length. I like to sit back on my chair and put the kb on my lap 

Anyway, found the problem... never seen anything similar before.

I have a semi-built spare rig, with a ps/2 port, so i'll triple check this kb on that rig as soon as i get time.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 15, 2012)

silkstone said:


> I just edited my above post as your came up. I'm not sure if it does. I use an adaptor + extender so i can get a decent length. I like to sit back on my chair and put the kb on my lap
> 
> Anyway, found the problem... never seen anything similar before.
> 
> I have a semi-built spare rig, with a ps/2 port, so i'll triple check this kb on that rig as soon as i get time.



so your saying the adapter isnt junk?


----------



## jurrai (Apr 3, 2012)

I had the same problem.  turns out, my F3 key was stuck.  once i popped it out the shift-d worked again.


----------



## NZChuck (May 17, 2018)

Had same problem with right Shift and D only. Left Shift and D was working, right Shift and D was not doing anything (not a small d but nothing at all). All other Shift key combinations were working. In my case turned out the print screen button on the keyboard was stuck. Once released worked fine.  So if a key isn't working pays to see if some other keys are stuck.


----------



## DRDNA (May 17, 2018)

6+ year necro resurrection.....


----------

